# Idle air control valve ?



## lumbertech (Jul 14, 2009)

I drove my wifes car to the store and the car just got me in big trouble by the time I got back home with it ! 
it is a v.w. cabrio and while driving it decided to spit and sputter , then I pulled up to a light and it died.... started back up and ran pretty crappy all the way to autozone, had them check diags. and thirteen codes popped up... first one he said was pretty significant was " idle air control valve" and the others were mass air flow , o2 sensor ...etc...
What is the idle air control valve ? dealership cant even find one ! Does anyone else have any suggestions for what may be wrong with her car ?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Idle air control valve ? (lumbertech)*

On 1995 and older VW's there's a solenoid controlled valve that bypasses air around the throttle valve to regulate idle rpm when the car is idling and the throttle valve is closed. VW's after 1996 don't have one because instead the throttle body has a built in motor that regulates idle by opening the throttle plate directly.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats a lot of codes....something that sounds like more than just an idle control valve. This may be good though because all of those systems are related which means most of those systems shouldnt have to be replaced....


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (capsolo99)*

Start by doin the "free" stuff first...idle speed on cars after 96 is controlled by a little servo motor in the throttle body..when the TB gets cruded up..and it sounds like this a "gas 'n go" car with ZERO preventative maintenance...motor can't keep up with idle commands and over/under shoots...under shooting bad can cause misfires and CEL with "random misfire code"...cleaning the TB good will eliminate this issue and costs only a can of TB cleaner and an old toothbrush and tee shirt...Clean the mass air flow sensor with "electronic parts cleaner spray"..CRC ElectraCleen or similar...DO NOT touch MAF sensor with anything or blow with compressed air..just spray it down good on both sides with parts cleaner and let sit to dry then reinstall...Do these two things first total cost less than $10 time about 1/2 hour...then see what happens...has car been tuned recently?..ever?...plugs, (wires/cap/rotor if it has distributor ignition system) changed? air and fuel filters changed?..all these things cost very little and when they crap out can cause misfires and codes galore..fix all this stuff, bet your codes go away..at least you'll know its not some 5 min fix, $20 part... that's causin the issues..you take it into dealer and they'll charge you a $130 "diagnostic fee" + $$$ to do what you can do in the driveway in less than an hour! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-homesmokaa (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (spitpilot)*

thats def some good advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lumbertech. Just wondering how much time you have on your hands to work on the cabrio. And also how technical/automotive experience you've had. Just wanted to know so that when people start giving you advice, you know what they are talking about. The people in the 2.0 forums are nice and helpful. More so than other vortex forums








Also is there anything that happened to the car recently that could have started to cause these problems?
Also spitpilot couldnt put it easier. definitely work on the free/easy stuff first. I've seen soooo many people throw hundreds of unnessicary moneys trying to fix problems. Replacing the air filter, and cleaning the mass air flow sensor are the easiest thing to do without even having to use a screwdriver. Cleaning the throttle body is the next easiest thing to do. 
When I cleaned mine. I disconnected all hoses/wires to it and scrubbed it completely. You don't need to unbolt it off if you don't want to. I made sure to disconnect the battery because that will help to "reset" the throttle sensor in the computer. 
When I put it back on, it idled really high. This is because the computer has to kind of "look for where the throttle position is" Eventually the computer will learn how much idle the car should get and the idle will go back to normal. idle will go back to normal.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Idle air control valve ? (lumbertech)*

Check for loose/broken vacuum lines too.
Look here to see if someone in your area can do a "proper" scan. VAG-COM scan is much more useful than a generic Auto-zone one.
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/


----------



## ognjen28 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Idle air control valve ? (lumbertech)*

I had a same problem on on my 96 GTI. Replaced and cleaned throttle body(got me used one from junk jard) ,cleaned MAF and that fixed it. Idle control valve is in a throttle body itself. Hope this helps.


----------



## partwerks (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there a IACV on a 1996. I don't see anything like that on it, but places like Rock Auto list one for a 96, as well as some other Places?


----------



## partwerks (Jun 3, 2010)

spitpilot said:


> Start by doin the "free" stuff first...idle speed on cars after 96 is controlled by a little servo motor in the throttle body..when the TB gets cruded up..and it sounds like this a "gas 'n go" car with ZERO preventative maintenance...motor can't keep up with idle commands and over/under shoots...under shooting bad can cause misfires and CEL with "random misfire code"...cleaning the TB good will eliminate this issue and costs only a can of TB cleaner and an old toothbrush and tee shirt...Clean the mass air flow sensor with "electronic parts cleaner spray"..CRC ElectraCleen or similar...DO NOT touch MAF sensor with anything or blow with compressed air..just spray it down good on both sides with parts cleaner and let sit to dry then reinstall...Do these two things first total cost less than $10 time about 1/2 hour...then see what happens...has car been tuned recently?..ever?...plugs, (wires/cap/rotor if it has distributor ignition system) changed? air and fuel filters changed?..all these things cost very little and when they crap out can cause misfires and codes galore..fix all this stuff, bet your codes go away..at least you'll know its not some 5 min fix, $20 part... that's causin the issues..you take it into dealer and they'll charge you a $130 "diagnostic fee" + $$$ to do what you can do in the driveway in less than an hour!


Where is the idle air control valve on a 1996?


----------

